# Topics > Science fiction > Fiction movies and feature films >  "Robocop", crime sci-fi films, 1987, 1990, 1993, 2014, USA

## Airicist

facebook.com/RobocopMovie

facebook.com/RoboCop

"Robocop", 1987 on Wikipedia

"Robocop", 1987 on IMDb

"RoboCop 2", 1990 on IMDb

"RoboCop 2", 1990 on Wikipedia

"RoboCop 3", 1993 on IMDb

"RoboCop 3", 1993 on Wikipedia

"Robocop", 2014 on Wikipedia

"Robocop", 2014 on IMDb

----------


## Airicist

RoboCop - Official International Trailer

Published on Sep 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

RoboCop - Official International Trailer #2. 

In Theaters February 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

"RoboCop vs. the ED-209" - Clip

Published on Jan 23, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RoboCop - "Crime" - Opens Wednesday 2/12

 Published on Jan 30, 2014




> The only way to fight the next generation of evil, is to build the next generation of hero.
> 
> RoboCop is here on February 12th!

----------


## Airicist

RoboCop - Featurette on Casting & Characters

Published on Jan 29, 2014

----------


## Airicist

RoboCop - "Choices" - In Theaters Wednesday 2/12 

Published on Feb 6, 2014




> Release Date: 12 February 2014 (United States)
> In RoboCop, the year is 2028 and OmniCorp – the world’s leader in robot technology – sees a golden opportunity to reap billions for their company. When Alex Murphy (Joel Kinnaman) – a loving husband, father and good cop doing his best to stem the tide of crime and corruption in Detroit – is critically injured, OmniCorp grabs their chance to build a part-man, part-robot police officer. OmniCorp envisions a RoboCop in every city and will stop at nothing – no matter the cost to Alex – to make sure the program succeeds. But OmniCorp never counted on one thing: there is still a man fighting inside the machine.

----------


## Airicist

'RoboCop' Featurette: Man And Machine Part 1

 Published on Feb 6, 2014




> In this exclusive featurette, "Man and Machine," humanity and machinery are already in cahoots...

----------


## Airicist

'RoboCop' Featurette: Man And Machine Part 2

Published on Feb 6, 2014




> Release Date: 12 February 2014 (United States)
> In RoboCop, the year is 2028 and OmniCorp – the world’s leader in robot technology – sees a golden opportunity to reap billions for their company. When Alex Murphy (Joel Kinnaman) – a loving husband, father and good cop doing his best to stem the tide of crime and corruption in Detroit – is critically injured, OmniCorp grabs their chance to build a part-man, part-robot police officer. OmniCorp envisions a RoboCop in every city and will stop at nothing – no matter the cost to Alex – to make sure the program succeeds. But OmniCorp never counted on one thing: there is still a man fighting inside the machine.

----------


## Airicist

Joel Kinnaman Interview - "RoboCop" (HD) JoBlo.com Exclusive 

Published on Feb 9, 2014




> Joel Kinnaman Interview - "RoboCop" (HD) JoBlo.com Exclusive
> 
> In RoboCop, the year is 2028 and multinational conglomerate OmniCorp is at the center of robot technology. Overseas, their drones have been used by the military for years -- and it's meant billions for OmniCorp's bottom line. Now OmniCorp wants to bring their controversial technology to the home front, and they see a golden opportunity to do it. When Alex Murphy (Joel Kinnaman) -- a loving husband, father and good cop doing his best to stem the tide of crime and corruption in Detroit -- is critically injured in the line of duty, OmniCorp sees their chance for a part-man, part-robot police officer. OmniCorp envisions a RoboCop in every city and even more billions for their shareholders, but they never counted on one thing: there is still a man inside the machine pursuing justice.

----------


## Airicist

Abbie Cornish Interview - RoboCop (HD) JoBlo.com Exclusive

Published on Feb 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Gary Oldman Interview - RoboCop (HD) JoBlo.com Exclusive

Published on Feb 10, 2014

----------


## Airicist

ROBOCOP - Making of the Suit - Legacy Effects 

Published on Apr 21, 2014




> Making the Robocop suit a reality, piece by piece.
> 
> Legacy Effects is often tasked with taking a virtual design and making it work in the real world. Never was this more the case than with ROBOCOP: How do you make a skin-tight suit that has to flex and move but also behave like a bulletproof suit of armor? Go behind the scenes with the Legacy team as they make the robotics of Robocop a reality.

----------


## Airicist

Building Up To Maker Faire: Shawn Thorsson's ED-209

----------


## Airicist

Most Amazing Robocop 2014 Costume 

Published on Aug 1, 2014 

Robot Costumes USA, LLC, design and manufacturing of robot costumes, St. Augustine, Florida, USA

----------

